
Ask HN: What tools and architecture would help build a self-hosted Facebook? - FourSigma
For example, the LAMP stack is sufficient to self-host blogs (Wordpress).  What stack and architecture would be needed to recreate the basic functionality of Facebook (posts, photos, videos, and messages)?
======
detaro
The technical stack matters very little: you can do the necessary things with
almost any webdev stack.

IMHO, federation is important if you want to replace Facebook and not just
build a small-scale hub (which is a totally valuable thing to do too!), and
for that you're going to need common protocols. Mastodon gets a lot of it
right for making a Twitter-like, but there is no reason you couldn't build a
Facebook-like on the same protocols (ActivityPub) too.

------
tastyham
There was a big project call Diaspora to do exactly this several years ago and
it fell apart.

